# sysutils/screen and strange characters



## CyberCr33p (Feb 15, 2021)

After upgrading screen to latest version:





__





						FreshPorts -- Commit found by commit id
					

Commit found by commit id




					www.freshports.org
				




I see strange characters when I type `screen`






Also if I press backspace and then enter I get this:





Can someone confirm it?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 15, 2021)

CyberCr33p said:


> Can someone confirm it?


Hello,

i cant confirm that. Tested on X11 and console. Maybe that issue could be releated to your fonts?


----------



## CyberCr33p (Feb 15, 2021)

Do you use the latest screen version from ports?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 15, 2021)

CyberCr33p said:


> Do you use the latest screen version from ports?



Yes. *4.8.0_1*


----------



## CyberCr33p (Feb 15, 2021)

Can you run `env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 screen` and see if you can see the issue?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ahhh, now i have this issue now too. The first lines are ok but then its broken.


----------



## memreflect (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks like it was reverted and subsequently corrected. If you're not updating ports from SVN/Git and building them yourself, you'll need to wait a few days to receive the fixes, or just downgrade the package/port to a working version.

By the way, I use the quarterly branch and built sysutils/screen out of curiosity.  What you're seeing are not strange characters; not in the sense that they're mysterious or random at least.  Some of the characters are simply missing:

```
G U S r e   e s o   . 8 0   G U   5 F b 2
GNU Screen version 4.08.00 (GNU) 05-Feb-20

C p r g t ( ) 2 1 - 0 0 A e a d r N u o , A a e s   l w n k
Copyright (c) 201?-2020 Alexander Naumov, Amadeusz Slawinski
```


----------

